# Partage de la connexion Wifi de l'iphone via le cable USB



## Deleted member 4521 (24 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai fait quelques recherches sur le forum, mais je ne trouve rien qui corresponde à ma demande un peu spécifique...

Je  vais occuper un logement pendant 2 mois, sans accès à l'internet ADSL  ou cable ou fibre, je vais donc devoir me débrouiller avec la connexion  de mon iPhone 4S pour avoir accès au net avec mon MacPro 1,1 relié à  l'iPhone via le cable USB. En 3G, ça marche à peu près, mais j'aimerais  plutot partager la connexion Wifi de l'iPhone (hotspot Orange / Sosh),  savez vous si c'est possible ? Mon iPhone est jailbreaké (iOS 7.1.2), et  mon MacPro n'a pas de carte Wifi.

J'ai cru comprendre que  l'accès Wifi aux hotspots Orange depuis un Mac se faisait uniquement via  l'envoi par l'iPhone (ou autre) d'un code #125# donnant accès à un mot  de passe temporaire pour se connecter via le Mac. C'est déjà ça, mais  via l'iPhone c'est tellement plus simple (appli Orange)...

Si quelqu'un sait si on peut partager la connexion Wifi de l'iPhone (et non 3G), je suis preneur d'infos.

Autre  alternative, j'ai vu que Sosh proposait un Domino 3G/4G avec une 2eme  SIM, ça vaut le coup que je me penche la dessus ? C'est sans engagement  (ie. je n'en ai besoin que 2 mois) ? Le côut n'est pas un problème, je  voudrais juste avoir une solution simple pour connecter mon MacPro au  net sans trop de limitations.

Merci d'avance à vous !


----------



## RubenF (24 Novembre 2014)

Vu que t'es jailbreaké je peux te proposer MyWi peut être que ça pourrait le faire.. Sinon tu achètes un petit module Wifi qui se branche en ethernet ou un dongle Wifi pour Mac.. ça coute quedalle et au moins tu as le wifi


----------



## Deleted member 4521 (24 Novembre 2014)

Je vais rejeter un oeil sur MyWi, mais aux dernières nouvelles, ce truc ne fait rien de plus que le partage de connexion 2G/3G(/4G?) avec les opérateurs qui ne le permettent pas d'origine... Non ? Tu partages ta connexion 2G/3G de l'iphone, en Wifi certes, mais ça en reste là, non ?

La carte fille Wifi ou l'adaptateur eth/wifi sur le MacPro est surement une solution aussi, mais encore une fois, j'ai des doutes sur la qualité de connexion des hotspots (mauvais souvenirs avec ceux de Free)...

Je suis prêt à payer, même assez cher (4G ?), pour avoir une connexion fiable et stable, d'où ma question concernant le Domino de Sosh...

Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas !


----------



## RubenF (24 Novembre 2014)

Je Jailbreak une seule fois quand il sors pour tester sa fiabilité sinon je ne touche plus à ça donc je me tiens informé des tweaks et j'en connais un paquet mais il m'arrive souvent d'oublier les fonctionnalités, le Tweak qui ressemble le plus à ta demande c'est MyWi je te conseille donc de l'essayer. 


Ensuite les Hotspots Orange ne te permettrons pas de télécharger comme un gros lard mais au moins de pouvoir surfer sur le web sans trop de soucis.. et puis il faudrait que tu sois aussi a Proximité du point d'accès.. Sinon effectivement le Domino c'est bien mais 5Go ça part vite.. Très vite.. 


Si tu es motivé tu prend un Domino sans carte SIM et tu souscrit un forfait Free pendant deux mois, avec de la chance t'es couvert en 4G elle est vraiment géniale ( pour le coup je l'utilise pour des gros téléchargement, ma soeur à un forfait ) et avec 20Go de 4G normalement t'es tranquille.


----------



## Deleted member 4521 (24 Novembre 2014)

MyWi n'est visiblement pas la solution...

Je ne veux pas télécharger comme un "gros lard", juste pouvoir compter sur l'accès pour recevoir / envoyer des fichiers importants pour mon taf, de façon fiable...

Ta bafouille sur le Domino ne m'aide pas trop, 5Go ça peut me suffire, mais peut-on avoir plus (en payant bien sur) ?

Pas question de souscrire un forfait Free, ça coute une 40aine d'euros à ouvrir, et pareil pour le fermer, j'appelle pas ça du "sans engagement" (juste de l'arnaque). Et le réseau Free, non merci, j'ai donné, que ce soit en ADSL ou en mobile... Trop bancal, j'ai besoin d'un truc fiable ! D'où ma question sur Sosh / Orange.

Je pense que je vais aller en boutique Orange pour voir ce qu'ils me proposent.


----------



## RubenF (25 Novembre 2014)

Je bosse chez Orange je sais de quoi je te parle. Tu n'aura pas les débits proposés par Free. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jyconnaisrien (26 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je branche régulièrement l'iPhone 4S sur mon MBP lorsque je suis en déplacement.
Mon forfait téléphone Bouygues me donne 3Go par mois avec possibilité d'augmenter mon quotat.

Je décoche la fonction wifi du MBP.
Je branche l'iPhone sur le port USB du MBP.
Je demande "partage de connexion" sur l'iPhone (Règlages).
Une connexion "iPhone" s'affiche dans la liste des réseaux du MBP

Selon l'endroit d'où je me connecte, la connexion varie de 2Mbps à 4 ou 5 Mbps.

C'était mon expérience, mais ça ne correspond pas forcément à ton souhait.


----------



## Deleted member 4521 (27 Novembre 2014)

Merci à tous les deux pour vos témoignages, mais ça ne répond pas tout à fait à ma question...

Je reformule :

- dans le cas où j'opterais pour l'ouverture d'une ligne ADSL / fibre, pour 1 mois (voire 2), est-ce qu'il y a des frais d'ouverture / fermeture avec tous les opérateurs ? OVH aussi ? Mon entourage est partagé, certains me disent que oui, d'autres non, je ne sais plus, et j'ai du mal à trouver l'info...

- dans le cas où j'opterais pour l'acquisition d'une clé/modem 4G, est-ce que c'est la même (frais d'ouverture / fermeture, durée d'engagement) selon les opérateurs ?

Au pire, j'ai vu que Sosh/Orange permettait d'augmenter son fair-use de 2Go (+10&#8364 ou 5Go (+15&#8364, ça pourrait me suffire, mais je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est uniquement pour le forfait à 24,99&#8364;/mois ou aussi pour celui à 19,99&#8364;/mois pour lequel j'ai souscit... De plus, mon 4S ne supporte pas la 4G, donc le forfait à 24,99 ne me servirait pas vraiment.

Voilà, voilà, si d'autres ont des pistes, je prends, j'emménage dimanche prochain  .


----------



## Deleted member 4521 (22 Décembre 2014)

Bon, je fais quand même un petit retour d'expérience au bout d'un petit mois, pour dire que :
- le FreeWIFI est une daube sans nom ici, ça marche quand ça veut, malgré la présence de 4 box dans l'immeuble. Absolument pas fiable, pour ne pas dire inutilisable... Ce n'est pas la première fois que je constate ça, ayant été chez Free (ADSL) pendant de nombreuses années par le passé (et aussi Free Mobile, je suis maso), c'était la même...
- je n'ai aucun hotspot Orange dans les environs, donc impossible d'utiliser la connexion Wifi d'Orange... C'est con, ça aurait été l'idéal, mais bon...
- j'ai finalement opté pour la connexion 3G partagée de mon iPhone 4S (via Sosh), ça marche plutot très bien, même si j'ai du souscrire une option à 15&#8364; pour avoir 5 malheureux Go de quota en plus des 3 de base. Ca me suffit à priori, mais je trouve ça un peu chéro quand on réfléchit à ce que représente 5Go/mois de nos jours...

En bref, je me débrouille, mais c'est loin d'être le bonheur...

Si qqn a une idée de génie depuis mon premier post, je suis toujours preneur !

PS : et sinon, je recherche toujours un moyen de partager la connexion Wifi de l'iPhone avec d'autres ordis sur le même réseau local, via l'USB reliant l'iPhone à l'ordi... Ca ne semble pas possible, même avec le jailbreak (je suis en iOS 7.1.2 JB), malheureusement :-( . Au cas où j'arrive à choper du Wifi Orange avec l'iBidule...


----------

